# Favorite snapper jigs



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Whats yalls favorite jig for snapper? or even favorite jig in general, not for tuna. Im looking for input on jig recomendations for snapper, aj, grouper. I never really get out far enough for any tuna

S4L


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

We did really well on the 120g and 180g Jackals in purple last time I fished snapper. For AJs and grouper, I love the Jitterbel 320g

Jackal









Jitterbel









Also, for those of you who have been missing them, I just ordered Jitterbels in 420g. We'll see how they do and if they're going to make it back into the regular rotation.

http://oceantackle.net/Jigs.php


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

bridgeport jigg is the way to go. for snapps all you nead is a bare shiney hook


----------



## delliott00 (Mar 6, 2007)

red34 said:


> We did really well on the 120g and 180g Jackals in purple last time I fished snapper. For AJs and grouper, I love the Jitterbel 320g


Yeah we had no problem limiting out on big snapper with those. That was a riot! Can't complain when you have to stop snapper fishing after the first 20 minutes  ....but hey they are endangered LOL....

Got those two OTI jigging rods set up with the Avets. Can't wait to try em out. Should be a great lightweight jigging setup, but still stout enough to handle some nice AJs or groups. Thanks again....

All I need now is maybe a decent offshore spinning setup for sightcasting chickens/ling. Nothing over the top, maybe an Okuma Cedros 55? Need to discuss over a beer....

-Dave


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When I fished on overnight trip on the Big E, I noticed many fishermen use long jigs for yft or blackfin. But I can assure that your catches will be increased sharply when you use short jigs.

Same goes to snapper jigging. 
If you catch snapper on long jigs, you'd do much better with short jigs.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Snapper slapper, the bigger the better.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

http://themagicmann.com/offshorejigs.htm
Pretty nic report on jigs ti use.

Kil, i wish you would do a video or copy paste one if your reports you might have made in the past on the proper technique for using the Hooker 1 for tuna. Kinda like you would if you were on one of the night floater trips done down our way.

Most folks i ask that to say - watch the fish finder---drop to the area- and place in the rod holder and let the rockings of the boat make the slow movements-- just wanting to know your ideas

Thks, 
Hog


----------

